# Connecting 2 dishwashers to kitchen drain



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

Do they make a fitting to connect (2) dishwashers to the kitchen drain? Or is there an easy way to fabricate this?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

https://www.fisherpaykelparts.net/product/WT50/WT50-Dual-Air-Gap-Kit/


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

the_man said:


> https://www.fisherpaykelparts.net/product/WT50/WT50-Dual-Air-Gap-Kit/


Thanks for the link. Two questions: Is there a way to do it without having to drill thru my granite counter top to install an airgap like that one? Second, is that type of fitting guaranteed not to "cross drain"? It says so on the image, but it looks like one drain would flow right into the other one.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

there is a hose for a drawer dishwasher that is 2 hoses coming into 1 end, but i can't remember who the heck makes it. i'll keep looking... or you can just install 2 tailpieces stacked on top of one another and use 2 separate hoses. I've seen 2 hooked up with a homemade tee made out of 3/4 copper, but i wouldn't trust it


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

the_man said:


> there is a hose for a drawer dishwasher that is 2 hoses coming into 1 end, but i can't remember who the heck makes it. i'll keep looking... or you can just install 2 tailpieces stacked on top of one another and use 2 separate hoses. I've seen 2 hooked up with a homemade tee made out of 3/4 copper, but i wouldn't trust it


I don't think I have the height for two tailpieces stacked on top of each other like you suggested  I'm surprised that they don't make one with two inlets, such a simple thing.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

General said:


> I don't think I have the height for two tailpieces stacked on top of each other like you suggested  I'm surprised that they don't make one with two inlets, such a simple thing.


not all that common to have 2... dish drawers are changing it, but these things take time :laughing: i know its out there, i'll keep looking as i have time. maybe dig around on appliance sites, or ask in the appliances section here :thumbsup:


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

I appreciate the help :thumbsup:


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

I just thought of something, those tailpieces with the dishwasher inlet that you mentioned stacking on top of each other, they are usually long so that's why I said that I won't be able to stack two of them. But what if I cut the length off of them and then tie them together with a no-hub? That would give me two inlets without too much height. The only issue is making sure that the water from the top inlet never enters the bottom inlet. I guess that's not really an issue since the water from the sink never gets into the inlet.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you have a garbage disposal? Could you put one tailpiece on each basket strainer? If you have a double bowl kitchen sink?


----------



## General (Dec 11, 2010)

broox said:


> Do you have a garbage disposal? Could you put one tailpiece on each basket strainer? If you have a double bowl kitchen sink?


No disposal and a normal single bowl sink


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

They make a DW tailpiece that attaches directly to the basket strainer, then they make a "slip joint" DW tailpiece that could be right under the direct connect one. If there is 6-7 inches between your basket strainer and the top of your trap, I think it would be worth a look!


----------

